# New from Auto Finesse, Gtechniq & Meguiars



## DetailedClean

*New from Auto Finesse, Gtechniq & Meguiars*

Auto Finesse Barrel Brush

Auto Finesse Barrel Brush is their most advanced wheel brush as it uses every inch of its soft scratchless bristles to get deep into the areas that need through cleaning.

Auto Finesse Micro Wash

Auto Finesse Micro Wash is a microfibre wash that allows you to care for your expensive microfibre products the same way you do for your vehicles paintwork. Auto Finesse Micro Wash has fortified microfibre detergents to maintain their condition.

Gtechniq W9 Water Spot Remover

Gtechniq W9 Water Spot Remover is a concentrated formula which is 100% coating safe. Hard water spots and silica scale will disappear from the exterior surface with ease. The formula works well on glass, where traditionally watermarks are exceptionally hard to remove.

Meguiars Detailing Mitt

Meguiars Detailing Mitt is specifically tailored towards being used for final detailing and not the initial cleaning phase. It slides on over your hand with a stitched-in finger separator at the top.


----------

